# Another slingshot in the making.



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Im working on a new slingshot. The core is a piece of 5mm(1/5") thick aluminium with layers and pieces of different woods epoxied on. The biggest part of the wood is wenge...other smaller pieces are Bankirai(red) and Guatambu(yellow). Brass tubes are added to strenghten the tube holes. Wenge is prone to chipping or cracking I just use whats at hand in my small workshop. Maybe in the future i make a system to stabilise and harden the wood before i use it.

I am taking the work slowly...i do not have a plan on how the final slingshot wil look. Every day i add a piece and do some sanding...hoping not to mess up or make a mistake. I browse trough the slingshot forum gallery searching for some inspiration or ideas . Hope you like it so far.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Very nice! The wood/metal laminate frame and the brass tubes in the tube holes are classy and the checkerboard palm swell is well done.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Woo, looking super nice there ????


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

super nice laminate!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

very nice looking slingshot!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very nice, great work!


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Yep...thats a keeper...


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Top notch!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... very cool!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It looks done to me.  You need to start another one  I just stared stabilizing my own wood and it is really easy with all the resins available now. Good luck with your project!  Not sure what is available in Belgium?


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> It looks done to me.  You need to start another one  I just stared stabilizing my own wood and it is really easy with all the resins available now. Good luck with your project!  Not sure what is available in Belgium?


Thank you! Its not yet finished. The other side is still flat... no fingergrip/palmswell. I have searched for woodhardener or cactus juice (brandname)...but i did not find it in Belgium. I think i will experiment with some water dilutable varnish. I have used that before on woodsurface....its really tought when dry. From what i hear and see ...its possible to make a vacuum pump from an cheap old refrigerator pump.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah looks great! Keep it up and keep em comming


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That's beautiful. I like it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Top draw work, definitely a keeper.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

I like a lot what you do!
Very clean craftsmanship!

thanks for sharing!

Be


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice laminating the palm swell, looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

ebony wood looks great.


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Today i had some time to do some work on my slingshot project again. I added the second piece of the palm swell. Drilled a lanyard hole and added a brass tube.....drilled a second hole in the middle. Sanded the slingshot with 400grid

sandpaper. So its almost finished. I need to decide if i am going to use CA glue to seal the wood...or use some kind of hard varnish. I also need to decide how to make the mosaik pin.Since brass tubes are commonly used and i really want something special....i searched something original. I found some small dry pinecones..... the bottom seems to have a detailed spiral pattern. So i sanded the bottom end on a beltgrinder to make it flat . See image attached. If i use only the center and add a bigger brass tube in the slingshot to put it in this could look good.







​​​​





​​​


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

HoutmeyersPeter said:


> Today i had some time to do some work on my slingshot project again. I added the second piece of the palm swell. Drilled a lanyard hole and added a brass tube.....drilled a second hole in the middle. Sanded the slingshot with 400grid
> 
> sandpaper. So its almost finished. I need to decide if i am going to use CA glue to seal the wood...or use some kind of hard varnish. I also need to decide how to make the mosaik pin.Since brass tubes are commonly used and i really want something special....i searched something original. I found some small dry pinecones..... the bottom seems to have a detailed spiral pattern. So i sanded the bottom end on a beltgrinder to make it flat . See image attached. If i use only the center and add a bigger brass tube in the slingshot to put it in this could look good.
> 
> ...


My goodness!!!!!!

Is this for real or am I dreaming???? ...somebody pinch me, please!!!!

In one word: PERFECTION!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

At last ...this week i finished the slingshot. The mosaik pin are two brass tubes.The white filler between the tubes is baking soda with a few drops CA glue added. CA glue and baking soda cure totally in only a few seconds...the baking soda becomes tough as a rock. I sealed the wood with some linseed oil. The slingshot was given to some local kids that had a yardsale yesterday. The entire profit from the sale goes to a center for handicapped kids. In the end they got 140 Euro's for it....thats almost 200 Dollar.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Very gentle to spend your skills for humanity. Awesome catty, mate!!!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

What a great ending to a awesome project.

You must be very satisfied helping to bring in $200 for a great cause. Good on you man!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

that turned out extra nice! What is next? Also, dont sweat mistakes. For the better part only you know you made one unless its real bad, but the site filters out the word used for that sort of mistake!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Wonderful job my friend and what a great act of giving!!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Beautiful work. And what a beautiful thing to do. Any way I bet it feels good to have your work go for that much...


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

There are no mistakes in art!
Well done.


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Greavous said:


> that turned out extra nice! What is next? Also, dont sweat mistakes. For the better part only you know you made one unless its real bad, but the site filters out the word used for that sort of mistake!


Hi Greavous.

Don't really know whats next.....maybe i have a try at a small pfs or even a starship. I am sure it will not be a copy of what i made in the past. I like to make one of a kind things. Thank you for the comment.


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Y+shooter said:


> Beautiful work. And what a beautiful thing to do. Any way I bet it feels good to have your work go for that much...


Other than some time, and material scraps it did not cost me much. I even got something in return for it....the kids that held the yardsale were also baking wafles to sell at the event. I got a dozen of those wafles this morning.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nicely done Man!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow Peter thats a awasome job you did there... Beautiful color combinations.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great job. Beautiful craftsmanship and a beautiful example of generosity.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Super excellent craftmanship..awesome shooter~AKAOldmiser


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Superb craftsmanship, superb gesture and worth every euro that was paid for it. Excellent result all round.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

awesome sling........ what do you use to secure the tubes?


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

steel balls i think, nutthrower.

Very wonderful ss man! And a nice thing to offer it for auction for the benefit of kids. And I love waffles.


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

nutthrower said:


> awesome sling........ what do you use to secure the tubes?


John Krakatoa is right....steel bearing balls 8mm diameter (1/4"). On this slingshot the bearing ball is pulled back fully into the fork....only a small piece of tubing is left at the outside. Its easier that way when you need to pull out the tube when replacing. This is how it works.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

super - was thinking that might be it but never know for sure, thanks. again awesome slingshot


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Very awesome! I can't believe I missed this. Nice work.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

really nice work this is absolutely nice

cheers


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

Very nice! I like checkerboard patterns! Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I like the checkerboard work too, but the complete slingshot is just gorgeous !!

a good deed for the kids, nice thought of you :thumbsup:


----------

